# 5 Gallon Buckets



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2006)

WOULD A YELLOW OR RED BUCKET BE A BAD CHOICE OR DO I NEED A DARKER COLOR TO USE AN PART OF AN EBB SYS.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> WOULD A YELLOW OR RED BUCKET BE A BAD CHOICE OR DO I NEED A DARKER COLOR TO USE AN PART OF AN EBB SYS.


When the bucket is full of media like hydroton or gravel, no light will penetrate past the first inch. Try to shine a light through it. if it shows up on the other side, it might grow algae. The roots would be unaffected, but it would be a waste of nutrients and also cause the pH to fluctuate. The white ones I've seen would work. If you're in doubt, you could also cover them with foil. That's a cheap fix.


----------

